# what do you call the horses left and right side



## isabella (25 October 2007)

just wondering really as i have to send some photos of to the vets,

i have always said that the horse right side id the off side and the horses left is the near side is that right?

thanks in advance


----------



## crabbymare (25 October 2007)

You are right


----------



## isabella (25 October 2007)

woooo for once in my life lol thankies so much


----------



## Baggybreeches (25 October 2007)

Yes near side is left and off side is right.


----------



## spider (25 October 2007)

Port and starboard?

What I'm never sure of is the right side off side as in when you are sitting on the horse, facing forwards?


----------



## RachelB (25 October 2007)

spider - yes that's right (or off side!)
seeingspots - I wouldn't worry about it, vets and scientists tend to use left and right anyway..!


----------



## wibble (26 October 2007)

Yes thats right, Right side = off side, left side = near side, although my OH looks at me wierd when i say that so just say left and right to him, just like fore legs and hind legs, hind he knows but i have to say front legs for the fore lol.


----------

